# Notice Period for AGM/EGM



## mickeyg (4 Jun 2009)

I am looking for information on what notice period has to be given to Directors of an upcoming AGM and EGM


----------



## mathepac (4 Jun 2009)

This information which may vary from company to company, is documented in the articles of association, which should be available to shareholders and directors.


----------



## WaterSprite (4 Jun 2009)

As Mathepac says, it will be in the Articles (or, if the Articles simply refer to the relevant sections in Table A, in Table A of the Companies Act).  It's usually 21 days for an AGM and 14 days for an EGM at which no special business will be considered, otherwise 21 days for an EGM too.  Note that 21 days usually means 24 days total notice (i.e. discount the day you post, the day after and the day of the meeting itself).


----------



## MandaC (5 Jun 2009)

Yup, 21 days clear notice, however, there are minutes that can be signed authorising "consent to short notice", if required.


----------



## WaterSprite (5 Jun 2009)

MandaC said:


> Yup, 21 days clear notice, however, there are minutes that can be signed authorising "consent to short notice", if required.



One last thing: unless the Articles mention a different minimum %age, consent to short notice must be signed by 100% of shareholders entitled to attend plus auditors.


----------



## simplyjoe (9 Jun 2009)

Technically correct but wrong notice periods do not automatically invalidate the business of the meeting. An objector would still have to prove wrongdoing or loss in a court before the meeting will be invalidated.


----------

